#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Vind jij seks voor het huwelijk acceptabel?

## [email protected]@

Vind jij seks voor het huwelijk acceptabel?

----------


## achie25

Vraag je dat als moslim zijnde of niet...

----------


## tor

maakt dat wat uit?

----------


## achie25

> _Geplaatst door tor_ 
> *maakt dat wat uit?*


 Dat maakt zeker uit... Als moslimzijnde is die vraag namelijk overbodig...

----------


## dounia1986

> _Geplaatst door achie25_ 
> *Dat maakt zeker uit... Als moslimzijnde is die vraag namelijk overbodig...*


ja daar heb je gelijk in 
want als moslim weet je het antwoord al

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

whhahahahwhhaahah

De jongens zeggen velen ACCEPTABEL

En de meiden zeggen NEE NON-ACCEPTABEL  :hihi:

----------


## moeslim

Achie heeft helemaal gelijk, als moslim zijnde is deze discussie helemaal overbodig dus....

----------


## haloumaatje

assalaam alaikoem lieve mensen

Ik vind het ook een hele rare vraag ,we weten allemaal dat het niet mag.
dus mensen zulke vragen hoor je niet eens te stellen .

wa alaikoem assalaam

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]@_
> Vind jij seks voor het huwelijk acceptabel?


Ja.
En ik vind sex zonder huwelijk ook acceptabel.

Ook tijdens een huwelijk kan een avontuurtje op zijn tijd menselijk zijn, in ieder geval niet iets om je vreselijk schuldig over te voelen, al kun je natuurlijk gemakkelijk te ver gaan.
Wat "te ver" is zegt je gevoel je.

"Acceptabel" en "ideaal" is natuurlijk niet hetzelfde. Maar als maagd het huwelijk ingaan is ook niet mijn ideaal.

----------


## Nassje

sex voor de verloving vind ik niet acceptabel. Maar zodra je verlooft bent, zie ik het probleem niet!

----------


## fatima1983

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Nou, simpel. Als het niet verboden was van je geloof, zou je dan ook geen sex willen of zou je het dan wel willen uitproberen?*


Ik kan me geen leven voorstellen zonder de Islam, want dat is mijn leven. Maar als je toch graag een antwoord wilt op jouw vraag. Dan luidt deze: nee.

----------


## Twinman

quote:Ja.....mening... 

Dat klopt..we leven in een democratisch land, waarin bijna iedereen niet meer even achterom kijkt waar ze echter vandaan komen. Het gaat niet om de mening, maar of het ACCEPTABEL is OF NIET!!! En nee, het is niet acceptabellllllllllllllll en je mag het niet voor het trouwen DOEN!!!!

Ik ben geen heilige, maar ik weet verdomd goed dat het niet mag. En door een KUT westerse land moeten wij onze normen en waarden gaan vergeten. Westerse landen = Sayatan

en dat was het mazzzzzzzzzel

Tja daar gaan we weer,

Zonder de bedoeling om te generaliseren, valt het me op dat er vaak zo negatief over onze westerse cultuur gedaan wordt.
Ik kan nu ook heel makkelijk gaan roepen wat doe je hier dan in dit Sayatan? maar laat ik kiezen voor de dialoog.
Ik als nederlander wil niemand onze cultuur opdringen, iedereen is vrij om zijn of haar eigen keuze te maken.
Zelf heb ik gekozen voor een nederlandse partner, niet omdat ik niet op andere nationaliteiten val, maar omdat ik verliefd was.
Mensen zijn mensen en elke cultuur heeft eigen gewoontes of regels.
De media zet mensen tegen elkaar op, maar indien je daar je mening vanaf laat hangen dan heb je volgens mij geen echte mening hoor.
Wat betreft als maagd het huwelijk ingaan kan ik maar 1 ding zeggen, moet jezelf weten of je dat doet of niet. Ik begrijp dat indien je geloof je niet toestaat om sex te hebben voor de huwelijksnacht, je je daaraan moet houden. Maar zijn er niet veel meer dingen waaraan je je dan moet houden? Er zijn veel moslim-mannen die verwachten dat de vrouw maagd blijft tot het huwelijk, terwijl ze zelf behoorlijk geoefend hebben.
In onze westerse cultuur vinden wij dat indien je met een maagd het huwelijk aangaat en je bent zelf misschien ook maagd de sex weleens behoorlijk tegen zou kunnen vallen. En dan zit je aan die partner met wie het in bed totaal niet klikt toch vast? Dus wij vinden dat een beetje oefenen geen kwaad kan. Dit heeft voor ons niets met geloof te maken.
Ook is het geen schande als je maagd bent, dat was vroeger misschien zo, maar is allang weer achterhaald hoor. Dus als je als moslim luisterd naar een dom persoon die lacherig doet over het maagd zijn dan zegt dat ook wat over jezelf, nietwaar? Per slot zou de mening van anderen er nooit toe mogen doen, geloof zit in je hart en daar kan niets of niemand iets aan veranderen. Ik zou zeggen: Leef zoals jij dat gewend bent, dan leef ik zoals ik dat gewend ben. NO PROBLEM, toch?  :zwaai:

----------


## Rabi'ah.

Hmz.

Ik vind dat iedereen de vrijheid zou moeten hebben om zelf te bepalen wanneer hij/zij aan seks wil beginnen, maar vanuit islamitisch oogpunt is het niet acceptabel, nee.


Groetjes,

Rabiah.

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Niemand zei iedereen. Anders zou ik ooit nooit met een Marokkaan getrouwd geweest zijn. En de wijken waar ik loop zijn eigenlijk helemaal geen ghettowijken, maar gewoon Antwerpen-Centrum, waar alle toeristen heengaan  Dus het is echt niet selectief en ja ik meen wel degelijk dat dit een Marokkanenprobleem is. Weet je ook waarom? Niemand heeft last van Turken, maar iedereen heeft last van Marokkanen, dus met islam zal het wel niet veel te maken hebben.
> 
> Ik wil ook niet dat je denkt dat ik mijn eigen mensen voor de fun zwart maak. Ik ben zelf ook Marokkaanse en ik irriteer me er rot aan dat die snotterds het voor ons, welwillende Marokkanen verknoeien. Want zo gaat dat hier nu in Antwerpen: "Alle Marokkanen (niet Turken!) zijn hetzelfde." Dat zal je gauw merken als je hier komt.
> 
> En ook ivm de Belgen,...Ik denk dat Belgen toch iets terughoudender zijn dan Nederlanders, want al doe ik mijn best om er goed (versta: veel make-up en parfum) uit te zien, wat vroeger (versta: pre-maritaal) erg het geval was, ik krijg alleen de Marokkanen mee. 
> 
> Zie?*


Ik wil ook eens iets zeggen, het zijn zeker niet alleen de Marokkanen die in groepjes rondhangen. Jij ziet ze alleen in Antwerpen, waar inderdaad zeer veel Marokkanen wonen en waar mensen alleen negatief praten over de Marokkanen en niet over de Turken. Ik woon in Heusden (Limburg), waar er zeer veel Turken en Italianen wonen en ja hoor, hier vormen de Turken en de Italianen ook wel groepjes en ze vallen de meisjes ook wel lastig door naar ze te fluiten en ze na te roepen. Het is dus zeker niet iets wat alleen bij Marokkanen voorkomt en het heeft ook niets met de Islam te maken want Italianen zijn naar mijn weten geen moslims en zij gedragen zich echter ook zo. 

En wat je zegt over dat je minder aandacht krijgt van Belgen dan van Marokkanen, wel ik moet je zeggen dat ik genoeg aandacht krijg van Belgische jongens zonder dat ik daar moeite voor moet doen. 

Het probleem is dat mensen te veel veralgemenen, vroeger waren het alleen autochtonen die zo dachten, jammer dat allochtonen nu ook zo denken. Het is jammer dat mensen cultuur en godsdienst met elkaar gaan verwisselen waardoor men een verkeerd beeld krijgt van de Islam.

Nu terug on-topic: Als moslim-zijnde vind ik seks voor het huwelijk onacceptabel. En met seks bedoel ik niet alleen gemeenschap hebben met iemand, maar ook kussen, knuffelen en al die dingen die zo klein en onschuldig lijken wat dit alles is haram.

Ik ben heel eerlijk en ik ga niet doen alsof ik heilig ben, als ik geen moslima was, dan zou ik misschien ook geen maagd meer zijn want dan zou ik heel anders denken en redeneren dan nu. Maar El hemdouli'Allah ben ik een moslima en blijf ik maagd tot mijn huwelijksnacht Incha'Allah. 

Dat mensen het aanvaardbaar vinden dat jongens seks hebben voor het huwelijk en meisjes niet is ook weer iets dat aanvaard wordt door de cultuur en niet door de Islam. Zoals ik al eerder zei, jammer dat cultuur en godsdienst met elkaar verwisseld worden!!!

Thella allemaal, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## MarocChica

_Seks voor het huwelijk vind ik niet acceptabel (ik ben een meisje)_ :jammer: 


 :boogie: ~~*MarocChica*~~ :boogie:

----------


## MarocChica

_Seks voor het huwelijk vind ik niet acceptabel (ik ben een meisje)_ :jammer: 


 :boogie: ~~*MarocChica*~~ :boogie:

----------


## s.amel

Salam alaikom,

Ik vind het ook niet acceptabel, maar let op..........

Wanneer ben je volgens de islamitische wetgeving (shari'a) getrouwd??

1. beiden moeten volwassen zijn
2. beiden de ouders moeten instemmen
3. de grootte van de mahar moet besproken zijn
4. van beiden moeten er 2 getuigen aanwezig zijn
5. de faatha moet gedaan zijn
6. en er moet een feestmaal komen

De meeste marokkanen die verloofd zijn, zijn volgens de shari'a gewoon getrouwd. 

Dus in dit geval vind ik het wel acceptabel.
Maar anders niet.

wa salam alaikom

----------


## Si-AniS

Zijn jullie gek geworden ofzow?!?! Tuurlijk mag dit niet je moet wel een beetje respcet kunnen tonen aan je Vrouw (man) Want die zit natuurlijk niet op een play(st)er

Maja je moet het zelf weten maar agter mij ogen vindt ik dit zeker niet kunnen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A.karim

Je lijkt mij een heel interressante jonge dame ! En ik geef je volkomen gelijk , ben zelf niet van antwerpen maar zie het zelf hoe het eraan toegaat . Ze brengen zelf de boel om zeep en doen niks anders dan klagen dat ze rasistich zijn . zeg komaaan wat wil je ; ze slagen hun eigen ruiten in . Ik zelf begin een afkeer te krijgen van mijn eigen volk daar mee bedoel ik die rotte appels .

----------


## speedygirl

helemaal mee eens! ik kan er niet tegen als ze zo beginnen te doen, ze willen enkel en alleen aandacht en denken dan dat mega cooooool zijn.
Als een belg ze per ongeluk aanstoot bij het voorbij lopen is het al van: kijk uit zeg zijt ge blind ofzo , gij zijt racist yek tfoe! en ga zo maar door ik schaam me rot voor hen wallah niet te doen! de jeugd van now adays walo imaan rondhangen jointjes roken drugs stelen! 
Moge allah ons begoeden voor de verleiding van de shitaan! amien!


om te antwoorden op de vrag: neen ik vind het niet acceptabel, waarom? omdat allah ons het verbied en wwat hij verbied kan niets anders dan goed voor ons zijn niet waar?

----------


## Aboe Selmen

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]@_ 
> *Vind jij seks voor het huwelijk acceptabel?*


Sallaam Oleykum broeder/zuster,

Hierbij wil ik u een heel belangrijke boodschap door geven, deze boodschap is van Allah de Alle machtige en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama. Wat jij jongeren adviseer is goed vanuit jou kennis en liefde voor de islam. Wat je ook meteen doet is fitna verichten door je jongeren juist af te houden van deze dingen. Inplaats daarvan een goed advies moet geven zoals allah watahala dat heeft voor heeft geschreven. De eerste advies is deze chat en dating enz. af te raden, en ten tweede voor iedere moslim persoonlijk zijn Rab moet leren kennen voor dat hij/zij met deze onderwerpen begint. Als begint met Laa ilaaha ill Allah, vraag eerst aan deze jongeren wat dit betekent en meschien 10% van 100% weet wat het betekent het woord Laa ilaaha ill Allah.
Het beste advies is kennis en Allah leerkennen op de manier hoe hij en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama hebben gezegd. Een niet via chat en dating enz. deze manier van comunicatie is nutteloos als men geen eens het word Laa ilaaha ill Allah kent of uberhaut weet wat het betkent. Een de ongelovigen hiermee spotten broeder. We worden van alle kanten uitgelachen.

Denk goed na een verspreid deze boodschap door aan alle jongeren en Inscha Allah zul u hier voor beloont worden. Nogmaals adviseer kennis kennis.

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik u op verkeerde gedacht breng of ik u verkeerd heb beordeelt broeder/zuster. Subhanaka Allahoma bihamdik Astagfiroka Waatobo ilaik

Wassalaam Oleykum

----------

